# Suspention Question



## Xxboarderxx (Nov 11, 2004)

Can someone tell me where i can find shocks and struts for my 1991 nissan 240sx. thanks


----------



## Team Oxford (Nov 6, 2004)

*S13 Struts & Shocks*



Xxboarderxx said:


> Can someone tell me where i can find shocks and struts for my 1991 nissan 240sx. thanks


eBay has some vendors that sell KYB and Tokico sets for as low as $155.00.


----------



## Xxboarderxx (Nov 11, 2004)

no its a regular 240sx but my suspention is shot and i am looking for both cause i know u need both. I looked at ebay and didnt find any


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

You can find "suspension" pieces on Tire Rack, Enjuku, and any number of websites. You can find lots of information here. And unless I'm mistaken, 240's use "struts", not "shocks."


----------



## Xxboarderxx (Nov 11, 2004)

alright man thanks. I think that they use both. Not quite sure. Thanks for the information


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

struts in the front and back, so no shocks.


----------



## Xxboarderxx (Nov 11, 2004)

alright thanks. that figures cause they are more expensive. oh well i need to buy some before selling my car. thanks


----------

